# 1045 and LTX1045 deck compatible?



## Trauth66 (7 mo ago)

Can I put the deck from my ltx1045 onto an lt1045?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Trauth66, welcome to the forum.

NO. The decks are completely different. The LTX deck has two blades, whilst the LT deck has 3 blades. Compare the tractordata.com for these two decks:






TractorData.com Cub Cadet LTX 1045 tractor attachments information







www.tractordata.com










TractorData.com Cub Cadet LT1045 tractor attachments information







www.tractordata.com


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

BigT said:


> Hello Trauth66, welcome to the forum.
> 
> NO. The decks are completely different. The LTX deck has two blades, whilst the LT deck has 3 blades. Compare the tractordata.com for these two decks:
> 
> ...




That is strange.......Most mower decks I have seen above 42 inch cut have three blades.........Hmmmmm


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

unsquidly said:


> That is strange.......Most mower decks I have seen above 42 inch cut have three blades.........Hmmmmm


I have a 46" Dixon zero turn, 46" with 2 spindles unsquidly.



Trauth66 said:


> Can I put the deck from my ltx1045 onto an lt1045?
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Trauth66
> If you have both decks, place them side by side and see if there is any difference to the mountings, the belt drive, if the spindle pulleys are higher (may foul under mower) have a good look at the decks, if the same dimensions, then you should be good to go.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

FredM said:


> I have a 46" Dixon zero turn, 46" with 2 spindles unsquidly.



Then I have been wrong in my thinking all these years........LOL......Go figure......


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

LTX1045 deck









Cub Cadet LT1045 deck


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

All depends on your fabricating skill set.... Notice the position of the hanger brackets for both decks in the pictures HarveyW posted. The brackets on the LT1045 are essentially mounted in the center of the deck, note the position of the center spindle. On the LTX, the hangers are more offset from the center line toward the discharge chute. Rear hangers are the same style, but on the LT1045 they are mounted further back on a bracket compared to the direct mount on the LTX. Front brackets are two different styles with the LT using a loop bale, and LTX using a single hook style. With my welder and plasma cutter, I could probably make it work. It's the time involved to fit it up where the deck doesn't interfere with the drive belt when the deck is raised to the fully up position.

If it was a customer wanting it done, I'd estimate the labor time at 4-6 hours, if every thing goes well, and that's going to run more $$$ than a 12-17 year old LT1045 is probably worth. Desperation on the other hand, forces people to do whatever it takes to make things work.

This job won't take welding skills on the level where you need to be capable of welding a set of balls on a snow man, but it will take some fabricating skills and the right equipment.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Bob Driver could do that job, BUT I would would probably get it "almost right", and have to live with an aggravating mower for years.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

HarveyW said:


> Bob Driver could do that job, BUT I would would probably get it "almost right", and have to live with an aggravating mower for years.


That would be a job where you're going to be constantly "chasing it". Not a bad deal if the customer is OK with a new work order every time a problem comes up, but if they are that special kind of guy that expects a lifetime warranty on a job where you charged 4-6 hours labor to completely redesign the deck mounting for them, that a $150K+ a year mechanical engineer designed, that's going to get old in a hurry. 

These kind of jobs automatically come with my exclusive "tail light warranty"..... As soon as I can't see your tail lights any more, warranty is up


----------

